# Helmet law's for a sxs



## fishunter9160

I just got a Wildcat trail 50" with hardtop and rollbar. I'll be riding bull gap Mio area. Question I have is are we required to wear helmets on public state/federal Orv trails. I looked at DNR website and couldn't find a clear definition. Thanks in advance


----------



## Buddwiser

fishunter9160 said:


> I just got a Wildcat trail 50" with hardtop and rollbar. I'll be riding bull gap Mio area. Question I have is are we required to wear helmets on public state/federal Orv trails. I looked at DNR website and couldn't find a clear definition. Thanks in advance


If the roll bar is DOT approved (should be a sticker on the machine somewhere) then no, you do not need a helmet. If in doubt about the roll bar, contact Arctic Cat. If you aren't planning on wearing one, why not? The trails aren't limited to one way traffic and the possibility of a head on collision with another machine or the tree that jumps out in front of you exists. Some where in this site is a pic of a drivers head who had a collision of some sort without a helmet. I think it was Marine2006 last summer but not sure Ain't pretty.


----------



## fishunter9160

I just want to be informed about the laws. I ride my motorcycle on the street with no helmet. Maybe I'll wear one, maybe not. It's nice to know what choices are available.


----------



## Buddwiser

fishunter9160 said:


> I just want to be informed about the laws. I ride my motorcycle on the street with no helmet. Maybe I'll wear one, maybe not. It's nice to know what choices are available.


One thing you should know also is if your AC doesn't have a windshield either full or half, by law you must wear goggles.


----------



## MossyHorns

Buddwiser said:


> One thing you should know also is if your AC doesn't have a windshield either full or half, by law you must wear goggles.


You don't have to wear goggles. You can wear safety glasses, but they are useless when it's dusty out. I have seen guys using those motorcycle sunglasses that have the foam on them, but I am not sure how good they work at keeping the dust out of your eyes.


----------



## Buddwiser

To clarify what is needed in regards to helmets and goggles, please go to page 28 of the link. 

https://www.offroad-ed.com/assets/pdf/handbook/mi_handbook_entire.pdf


----------



## sullyxlh

Buddwiser said:


> ..then no, you do not need a helmet...


Lol anyone who has ever smashed their noggin against the rollcage will argue that....


----------



## fishunter9160

Buddwiser said:


> To clarify what is needed in regards to helmets and goggles, please go to page 28 of the link.
> 
> https://www.offroad-ed.com/assets/pdf/handbook/mi_handbook_entire.pdf


Thanks for the link Bud


----------



## Buddwiser

sullyxlh said:


> Lol anyone who has ever smashed their noggin against the rollcage will argue that....


I know....wish I could find the picture of the poster I mentioned in post #2. He REALLY smashed his noggin.



fishunter9160 said:


> Thanks for the link Bud


You're very welcome. I hope it helps.


----------



## tgafish

Buddwiser said:


> I know....wish I could find the picture of the poster I mentioned in post #2. He REALLY smashed his noggin


Helmet law in Ontario saved my life 6 years ago. Coming around a long corner doing about 30 in a Polaris 900 ranger when the back tire blew. swerved once to the left, snapped back to the right and rolled. Threw me out the top of the cage about 10 feet and my helmet smashed into a 2 foot diameter stone. Bitched and moaned the days before that about having to wear a stupid helmet in a damn "car". Lord wanted me around a little longer I guess.


----------

